# More new stuff- Suisin Ginsanko 210mm Mioroshi Deba



## JBroida (Dec 13, 2011)

Yup... thats right... Suisin Ginsanko 210mm Mioroshi Deba.

I get questions about mioroshi as often as i do about kiritsuke. Like the kiristuke, mioroshi is a combination of two knives... in this case, a yanagiba and deba. And that is how it is intended to be used. However, people in the US tend to want to use deba for breaking down chicken and other tasks like that (in Japan, you see it done with a honesuki or petty). Carbon steel single bevel knives tend to be kind of brittle when attempting tasks like this (you can use a mircobevel to strengthen the edge if you want though). Ginsanko has very good toughness, especially at the 61 hrc that this series is at. Better toughness equals less chipping, making this kind of knife better suited to the ways in which it is often used here. Thats why when people ask me for a deba for breaking down chicken, i point them to something like this. We have carried a couple of different ones in the past, but i am really happy to finally have a Suisin one. Suisin has the best quality control of any company we work with (save Gesshin hide, who's grinds are just phenomenally amazing). I've spent a lot of time with them and the craftsmen they use and i know just how much gets tossed to make sure they are only selling the things they feel good about.

Anyways, here it is:
Suisin Ginsanko 210mm Mioroshi Deba


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2011)

Very intriguing...very intriguing indeed Mr. Broida. You're killin me with all these mioroshi debas lately!

How is it sharpening the ginsanko on the single bevels?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 13, 2011)

what do you mean by that?


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 13, 2011)

Lefties?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2011)

I've never sharpened a stainless or ginsanko single bevel knife before. Just wondering if they are a little trickier, or more work, have good feedback, etc.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 13, 2011)

burr removal is a bit more difficult, but in my experience, its not too bad when you sharpen these knives properly. Like all single bevel knives, a gentle hamaguri edge is best. That, along with proper uraoshi, makes it pretty easy all in all. Obviously more difficult to sharpen than carbons, but not bad at all.

@pesky we can do leftys... but its that normal %50 markup. Learn to use your right hand


----------

